# diy oil changes on a 2006 audi a3



## godspeed01 (May 29, 2004)

okay guys, I am trying to save some cash for the next little while, how difficult is it to change the oil on these cars. I am handy enough to do it, I always used time as an excuse not to do it. Now money is the issue, if I can do them myself without any difficult engine cover tabs that will snap if done incorrectly, or some part that needs to be finessessed off and i cannot get back in, I will tackle it on the regular.
Any thoughts on if I should start doing these my self or keep sending it in to the guys that do it well and save the time.
M


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

godspeed01 said:


> okay guys, I am trying to save some cash for the next little while, how difficult is it to change the oil on these cars. I am handy enough to do it, I always used time as an excuse not to do it. Now money is the issue, if I can do them myself without any difficult engine cover tabs that will snap if done incorrectly, or some part that needs to be finessessed off and i cannot get back in, I will tackle it on the regular.
> Any thoughts on if I should start doing these my self or keep sending it in to the guys that do it well and save the time.
> M


If u have an oil filter wrench then go for it..


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

If you have doubts but want to proceed with your own oil changes, there are several YouTube videos specific to VWs. Be sure to get a quality, strap like oil filter wrench. The cheap plastic wrenches are crap and may strip like the one I bought.


----------



## greendieseljetta (Aug 12, 2012)

if iam not miss taking it is very similar to this move i hope this will be helpful
http://youtu.be/xTh4iqHFXPk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

godspeed01 said:


> okay guys, I am trying to save some cash for the next little while, how difficult is it to change the oil on these cars. I am handy enough to do it, I always used time as an excuse not to do it. Now money is the issue, if I can do them myself without any difficult engine cover tabs that will snap if done incorrectly, or some part that needs to be finessessed off and i cannot get back in, I will tackle it on the regular.
> Any thoughts on if I should start doing these my self or keep sending it in to the guys that do it well and save the time.
> M


the engine cover does not need to be removed.

the oil filter is under the car, and you need a (iirc) 36mm 6-point socket to remove and tighten the oil filter housing.

and T25 torx for the belly pan screws


----------

